# Any other INFP's who never grew up and are completely out of touch with reality?



## louette (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, i am not too well educated in the jung types but i know i do fit the type somewhat, However i am reserved but rebellious and reckless. I have the imagination of a child always creating characters and leading friends on wild goose chases. Is this normal? :laughing:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings louette and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum louette. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

*WELCOME!*
Yes this was needed.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I hope your time here is spent well.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 20, 2010)

welcome to the cafe


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

louette said:


> Hello, i am not too well educated in the jung types but i know i do fit the type somewhat, However i am reserved but rebellious and reckless. I have the imagination of a child always creating characters and leading friends on wild goose chases. Is this normal? :laughing:


if it makes you feel better i'm not in touch with reality either. normal? i think not but you're not the only one
welcome to the forum, it's more educational than high school


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL I had to look at this thread because I never thought someone could sum of up my life in a sentence....nonetheless a question. Well then...HEY!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe, I don't actually have an answer for your question, it just seems like you have your head in the clouds. Therefore you are a healthy INFP by the sound of it.


----------



## aquietjoker (Feb 24, 2010)

I hear you. I can't speak for everyone, but I know that my string of rebellion was mostly caused by not fitting in, and always feeling unnoticed. Don't feel bad though. It's never too late to get on the right path--some of us just take the scenic route.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

normal. hey.


----------

